# U/s icd-9



## cherramos (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there- I could use some help finding a diagnosis appropriate to reflect an ultrasound was done to determine gestational date as lmp was unknown. Carrier denied with Normal Pregnancy ICD-9 (V22...) but their policy does allow for "determination of gestation for uncertain dates" 
Thanks


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2011)

cherramos said:


> Hi there- I could use some help finding a diagnosis appropriate to reflect an ultrasound was done to determine gestational date as lmp was unknown. Carrier denied with Normal Pregnancy ICD-9 (V22...) but their policy does allow for "determination of gestation for uncertain dates"
> Thanks



New codes added a couple years ago 649.63, Uterine size/date discrepancy, antepartum condition or complication.


----------



## staciann73 (Dec 5, 2011)

649.63 is the appropriate code in this case.


----------



## cherramos (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank yoooooouuuuu!


----------

